# 8 strains...



## The Poet (Feb 25, 2016)

Strains...?


   I would assume that the best information about strains would be from a satisfied user of the strain, ie. a personal recommendation.
That is how I learned about Satori, a fine strain. It was here on the forum that Satori was praised so much that I now have a nice clone mother of Satori due to be cloned in 5 weeks.

   A Sativa,an Indica and a Hybrid is what I was at first told to get if I had to depend on just 3 strains. "my desert Island 3" was the title of the post and I did just that. My satori, ogs/og and mastodon are alive and well, a sativa {effect} a indica and a hybrid.

   Well... I would like to expand the list of strains that may be had to 5 more. A blue, a purple, a skunk a haze and a kush!
   Now are we getting fancy now or what?  

   However it is almost sunup and after a giant burger I went to sleep too early and woke up at midnight so... I'm off to bed, I'll finish this interesting post tomorrow.


                                Thank you...


                                        The Sleepy Poet...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2016)

LOL--you are talking 2 different things here--one is classifications of cannabis--sativas, indicas, and hybrids (these are not strains).  The other--a blue, a purple, a skunk, a haze, and a kush are strains within the types of cannabis.  Actually most strains nowadays are hybrids.  Hazes are mostly sativa, kushes are generally indicas, but most strains out there are hybrids.  I don't think you actually want a 100% sativa strain.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2016)

:yeahthat:

Unless he'd like to wait 3-4 months or so.... 

:welcome: to Marijuana Passion, Poet....keep'er Green and Mean.

eace:, bruddah.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 26, 2016)

8 Strains,


   Hemp Goddess, of course I started with 'classifications' like: 
Sativa, indica and a hybrid and went on to strains but the first question I asked a long time ago was about basic classifications ie.
 "How many different strains or seeds does one person need?"
   Remember I asked that before I ever bought a store bought seed:
 "What seeds or strains should I buy"?
The answer was a sativa an indica and a hybrid, and good advise it was.

   Now that I have the three basic classifications next I am concentrating on strains. Like beer one gets tired of drinking the same thing all the time and one longs for variety. Same with weed although I have never had variety before but just different bags of 'Mexican, brick, dirt, weed'. 
Now I've Satori, og and mastodon.

   I love the og from ogs in Oregon. It has some 'blue' in it. Real good strain and a happy high with a blue flavor. I realize that there is blue, purple, as well as strawberry. I think back and haze, and kush comes to mind. I didn't even know that haze was sativa based and kush was indica. I do know 'skunk' from the old Mexican 'brick' days. 

  I love the blue, the purple and the skunk. The flavor, smell ect. and have embarked on a search in order to fill out my limited stable of strains of weed. There are a dozen purples and more than a few skunk and blue strains. All I can do is just guess which to try. 

   Now that I have the three basic classifications, I am concentrating on strains and I am definitely open to ideas on others. I am having a real good time searching strains but which purple/blue strains do you guys like?

Sour Grape {Bog} 
Blueberry {DJ Short} These are my favorites at this time.

Oregon Purple Bud {south Oregon seeds}
Blue Snowdog {ogs} 
Skunk #1 {sos} {I'd love some Skunk}


                     Thank you...


                             The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried LA Confidential last summer and it is I believe 100 % indica and I liked it very much for night time smoke.

I haven't grown a lot of purple, but the LA turns that when she is cold.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 26, 2016)

Rosebud,


     L.A. Confidential is on my list as an Indica in fact I need another indica... 
and I'll buy some as soon as I can find them. 


                           Thank you...


                                   The Poet...&#8594; 


.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2016)

Grandaddy Purple,,Purple Mango,Purple Kush,Purple Kryptonite,,,all very good Purples.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 26, 2016)

Great, keep them coming. 
Recommendations of the first order and I have never even heard of Kryptonite. 
I'll keep an eye out for it.
Krytonite and L.a.Confidential...


                   Thank you...


                             The Poet...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/indica/kryptonite
https://www.allbud.com/marijuana-strains/hybrid/purple-kryptonite


----------

